# I am sorry that people have to live like this



## heavysparky (Jun 2, 2009)

these pictures were taken by my house this weekend. It makes me really pissed that people are forced to live in such danger

http://i778.photobucket.com/albums/yy70/tomselect/th_DSCI0003.jpg" 
http://i778.photobucket.com/albums/yy70/tomselect/th_DSCI0003.jpg" 
http://i778.photobucket.com/albums/yy70/tomselect/th_DSCI00021-1.jpg" 
" http://i778.photobucket.com/albums/yy70/tomselect/th_DSCI00021-1.jpg"


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

You have 2 duplicates, both of which are way too small to understand what's goin on.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Whats so bad??


----------



## heavysparky (Jun 2, 2009)

this a porch where little kids play. It is also the only entrance to that apartment


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Whats wrong with it? Aslong as there isn't anything anyone could get hurt on it should be fine.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

william1978 said:


> Whats wrong with it? Aslong as there isn't anything anyone could get hurt on it should be fine.


The railing doesn't meet current codes. A maximum 3" gap is the norm.

But it's probably grandfathered in and the landlord is too cheap to do anything about it.


As for the other photo.... well, they're both too small to see anything.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

480sparky said:


> The railing doesn't meet current codes. A maximum 3" gap is the norm.
> 
> But it's probably grandfathered in and the landlord is too cheap to do anything about it.


 Ok, I got ya. I was looking for something electricial.:thumbsup:


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

Need a chainsaw to get to your car? Probably could do something about the railing too. :thumbsup:

View attachment 1528


View attachment 1529


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Nice icons - wheres the pictures man?


~Matt


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

heavysparky said:


> It makes me really pissed that people are forced to live in such danger



What makes you think they were forced? Also, what makes you think they even care?

What I'm getting at is that we as electricians often see danger where others don't think twice about it being dangerous.


----------



## Kevin J (Dec 11, 2008)

gilbequick said:


> What makes you think they were forced? Also, what makes you think they even care?
> 
> What I'm getting at is that we as electricians often see danger where others don't think twice about it being dangerous.




Those people are probably more upset about that porch light next door being on all hours of the day.:laughing:


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

Dude, you make it sound so horrible. If this is horrible living conditions then you must be living in the absolute lap of luxury or perhaps heaven itself? I've seen far far far far far far far far far far far far worse living conditons. I'm sure most of us have. This ain't jack chit.


----------



## heavysparky (Jun 2, 2009)

John said:


> Need a chainsaw to get to your car? Probably could do something about the railing too. :thumbsup:
> 
> View attachment 1528
> 
> ...


no I just lifted the branches off and pulled her right out.
that tree was not on the car. It just looked bad.


----------



## George Stolz (Jan 22, 2009)

heavysparky said:


> these pictures were taken by my house this weekend. It makes me really pissed that people are forced to live in such danger
> 
> http://i778.photobucket.com/albums/yy70/tomselect/th_DSCI0003.jpg"
> http://i778.photobucket.com/albums/yy70/tomselect/th_DSCI0003.jpg"
> ...


The first thing that popped into my head when I saw these pictures...



> *Derek Zoolander*: What is this? A center for ants? How can we be expected to teach children to learn how to read... if they can't even fit inside the building?
> *Mugatu*: Derek, this is just a small...
> *Derek Zoolander*: I don't wanna hear your excuses! The building has to be at least... three times bigger than this!


----------



## forqnc (May 5, 2009)

Looks like the first picture is a service conductor within reach of the window if open.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

I must be getting old !
First I had to hold things out in order to read them.
Then I had to hold them out a little farther to read them.
Then The optometrist gave me a nice pair of reading glasses.
Now I'm wearing those dam glasses and I can't see that dam small photo!

resize the photos

Do you think the 2008 NEC comes in large print ??


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

Can you make the pics smaller please? :laughing:

I can't see schit.


----------



## heavysparky (Jun 2, 2009)

forqnc said:


> Looks like the first picture is a service conductor within reach of the window if open.


yep.
manchestersparky I will try to resize the photos. I am new to posting photos. But that is no excuse, I screwed up posting them and I will take the blam and the ripping that comes with it


----------



## George Stolz (Jan 22, 2009)

heavysparky said:


> ...I will take the blam and the ripping that comes with it


You're a good sport.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

heavysparky said:


> yep.
> manchestersparky I will try to resize the photos. I am new to posting photos. But that is no excuse, I screwed up posting them and I will take the blam and the ripping that comes with it


No Harm No Foul.
It's just part of the learning curve :thumbup:


----------



## electrocop (Sep 6, 2009)

The porch railing is in violation of the building code chapter 5 and 10 on railings and also to the current international Residential code building and planning chapter 3 section R312 GUARDS OPENINGS LIMITATIONS, that does not allow a passage of a 4 inch sphere between rails and the other is hard too see but in the interest of safety if children are around elctrical equipment can be enclosed or fenced ..


----------



## electrocop (Sep 6, 2009)

480sparky said:


> The railing doesn't meet current codes. A maximum 3" gap is the norm.
> 
> But it's probably grandfathered in and the landlord is too cheap to do anything about it.
> 
> ...


 4 inch gqp between ballusters or openings maximumits code


----------

